# Plastic disc on rear wheel



## Onthedrops (26 Feb 2014)

I had a new wheel fitted the other week due to a buckling issue with the original. (Under warranty thankfully!)

I own a Trek 4500D and went out for a leisurely spin the other day. Gave it a good clean when I returned. Turned the crank and when I stopped turning it heard a rubbing noise from the back wheel. On closer investigation I found the plastic disc between the large sprocket and the wheel was rubbing on the spokes when freewheeling.

Is this normal?

Looking at my sons GT I noticed that the disc spins with the wheel whereas mine seems to be fixed to the cassette.

Is it something that can be rectified easily or does it look like another trip to the not so local bike shop where I bought the bike from?


----------



## double_dd (26 Feb 2014)

Mine was stuck. Although I took it off as there's no real need for it in my opinion as long as you have your gears set up properly.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Feb 2014)

The one on my Defy does that as it's fixed to the cassette. On the Advanced, it is attached to the wheel instead and doesn't make a sound. I have removed them now.


----------



## Onthedrops (26 Feb 2014)

Just been and looked at it again. Definitely doesn't sound right. My black spokes have now a shiny circle beneath the outer edge of the disc and I think the rubbing noise will annoy the hell out of me when freewheeling. Didn't hear it the other day due to strong windy conditions.


----------



## MikeW-71 (26 Feb 2014)

It's something that isn't possible to fix really without simply removing the disc completely. You may be able to change it for one that clips to the spokes, but those can rattle


----------



## spence (27 Feb 2014)

These should always be removed along with the bell and any reflectors when purchasing a new bike.


----------



## Globalti (27 Feb 2014)

If you look closely you'll see the disc has four little clips, which are supposed to fit over the rim of the hub where the spokes are attached. It's a bit fiddly but you should be able to re-attach the disc to the wheel. Most "serious" cyclists remove the plastic disc, which means you need someone who can remove and replace the cassette for you. The really hard way is to cut it up in situ with a Stanley knife but you might also cut your finger off. 

The disc is there to prevent the derailleur from getting caught in the spokes, which spells disaster. If you're confident in your bike fettling skills you can live without it.


----------



## helston90 (27 Feb 2014)

^I'm glad someone else went through the thought process of cutting/ wrenching it out before realising the safer and easier option was to remove the cassette! 
Just take it off completely- think of the weight saving!


----------



## Cycleops (27 Feb 2014)

Commonly known as a "pie dish". Just get rid of it.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Feb 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Commonly known as a "pie dish". Just get rid of it.




^^This...


----------



## Soltydog (27 Feb 2014)

Onthedrops said:


> Just been and looked at it again. Definitely doesn't sound right. My black spokes have now a shiny circle beneath the outer edge of the disc and I think the rubbing noise will annoy the hell out of me when freewheeling.


Hopefully its just paint that has rubbed off your spokes, but prolonged rubbing could weaken the spokes. If you dont have the tools to take the disc off, I'd be straight back to shop with it


----------



## simon the viking (27 Feb 2014)

Another vote for "Just remove it!" I have on my defy (took me 6 months to get round to it, but it looks loads better without it)


----------



## cosmicbike (27 Feb 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Commonly known as a "pie dish". Just get rid of it.


 And 'Dork Disc'...

I leave mine on, along with bell, reflectors and so forth. Can't be @rsed with 'The Rules', that's for people who think they are serious cyclists...


----------



## rb58 (27 Feb 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Can't be @rsed with 'The Rules', that's for people who think they are serious cyclists...


..... and who have a sense of humour.


----------



## screenman (27 Feb 2014)

Yeh! get rid of it, what is the worse that can happen.







Not mine I hasten to add.


----------

